# Cruiser vs. board tracker



## Oregon Bill (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm getting all worked up to build a motorized bike. I really love the look of the board track style bikes such as those turned out by Sportsman Flyer with their in-frame tanks.. But I have to wonder how comfortable the riding position is with the low, rear-extended seat and downturned handlebars. I could go with the cruiser style and its more upright riding position, but must admit to an aversion to the fuel tanks mounted atop the upper frame bar. I'm thinking of using a Worksman Newsboy or cruiser for the bones. Anyone with experience riding these style bikes have any thoughts?


----------



## CAT341 (Sep 25, 2012)

*Cruiser vs board tracker*

I picked up this Worksman frame first, I rode it for a while then I decided to add the motor.  It was a cool project it went together well with a few custom parts to fit the frame the way I wanted the engine to sit.  I didn't care too much on how the fuel tank sits or how it is mounted on the frame.  If you over tighten the bolts that are attached to the tank they will break or pull away from the tank, so the tank will move a little. I saw the Sportsman Flyer tanks ....man they are cool! but for my first motorized bike project I didn't feel like going for that much $$$. I like the way the Worksman rides well built heavy frame cuts down on any vibration, steel wheels and 26x 2.215 tires also add to the smooth ride. As I mentioned it was a fun project but it's time to sell it to make room for the next project.


----------



## PeterScherer (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm starting a board-track style build right now. I had similar thoughts regarding comfort; however, I'm only 5'4" tall, so my issue was finding a bike style that would be comfortable. I chose the board-track because of the history, the comfort that I wil have operating it, and also because I just dispise the"Whizzer" style gas tanks. No offense to any Whizzer owners, but those tanks are utilitarian at best. Very awkardly mounted and placed on the bike and they offer little creativity regarding seating position. If you have concerns about comfort, keep in mind that you can modify the seat post location almost indifinitely. I am going to be mounting mine alot lower to the ground so in the end my position will still resemble a stock cruiser driving position. It really takes alot of time mocking up the different builds and deciding what you want the bike to be. Mine will be more of a show-piece and conversation starter. Sure I'll drive it around; but for everyday driving I have a 1952 Hawthorne that does the job.  
Keep us posted on what you decide/build!
Cheers,
Peter


----------

